# What Kind of Fish



## FISHNNUTT

What kind of fish can legally be taken by bowfishing??


----------



## capt kim

FISHNNUTT said:


> What kind of fish can legally be taken by bowfishing??


You don't know???????

Kim


----------



## mudkat

capt kim you are a know it all aren't you!!
to answer your ? fishnnutt,any non game fish,mainly carp ,all gar ,bowfin , buffalo , tilipia.
oh in honor of capt kim go out and get every gator gar you can!


----------



## FISHNNUTT

THANKS MUDCAT ! I asked because my son had seen a clip on the internet of
some guys shooting reds. Not sure what state it was in anyway we looked it up in
the TPW handbook.


----------



## mudkat

you can shoot reds in LA.not texas.
there is a bunch of guys that bowfish around willis I'm sure if ya'll don't have a boat somebody would be happy to take ya'll on a trip.


----------



## texas two guns

You can shoot perch too. And Shad.


----------



## capt kim

mudkat said:


> capt kim you are a know it all aren't you!!
> to answer your ? fishnnutt,any non game fish,mainly carp ,all gar ,bowfin , buffalo , tilipia.
> oh in honor of capt kim go out and get every gator gar you can!


1. I am not a know it all but I can read the 2008/2009 Outdoor Annual, which is given out free by Walmart when you buy a fishing license. It tells you what fish you can take with a bow.

2. I love the 2nd comment. Go kill all the 100 million year survivors you can. Yes sir, that will get you lots of brownie points in the sportfishing world and TPWD. You guys are your own worst enemy.

Capt. Kim


----------



## texas two guns

I can tell by your last comment that even you, the captain, don't know a thing about bowfishing for alligator gar. All the bowfishing guys I know are lucky to get 1 good fish per boat, per outing. Oh and it's not because they are not there, but because it ain't as easy as it looks on TV.


----------



## Miles2Fish

Do you eat alligator gar when you harvest them?


----------



## texas two guns

Every bowfisherman I know eats alligator gar


----------



## bowfishrp

Gator gar are some pretty good eating!

Kim you WERE being a butt. The guy asked a simple question and while you might have thought it was stupid, the guy would not have asked if he didnt know.

Why is it the gass guys are on the bowfishing thread? This isn't the rod and reel for gar thread.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Alligator gar are very good eating. I prefer to slice thin and fry in flour not meal. Or make gar balls. Very tasty meat. If you fry it think and let it cool off any it becomes rubbery. Also check for worms caught about a 4 footer on jugline last year and it had some long thin red worms in it. I didn't eat that one..


----------



## Texican89

Hell yea gar are very good to eat. Eat wat you kill. oh and stick all thu gar you can. Legally, till we change that.


----------



## Sunbeam

Soldier, TP&W once had a flyer out that said the worms in Texas fresh water fish were harmless. Actually more protein than the fish flesh. But they did not convience me.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I don't think it would have convinced me either. I can catch all the ones I want. I pulled out a worm and it was about a foot long. It was coiled up in the flesh. I just couldn't see myself eating it.


----------



## Bowhntr

*Bowfishing VDO*



FISHNNUTT said:


> THANKS MUDCAT ! I asked because my son had seen a clip on the internet of
> some guys shooting reds. Not sure what state it was in anyway we looked it up in
> the TPW handbook.


 hey Fishnnutt,
that VDO your son watch is from louisana-where you can legally bowfish for reds there. NOT IN TEXAS though. I watch that one myself and thought WTH? then they said where they were located. Interesting still to see them doing that. Glad you asked that question-hate for your son to think hey it is okay and go out and do it ....only to have GW fine him for doing so....not know the laws is no excuse according to GW. So your question is a very good one-the regulations are always changing and we, as sportmans need to keep informed, otherwise suffer the faith of going before a judge to try and explain... I did not know-he would tell you shouldn't be doing it then-pay the fine-next case


----------



## Bowhntr

*Red worms in fish????*



Sunbeam said:


> Soldier, TP&W once had a flyer out that said the worms in Texas fresh water fish were harmless. Actually more protein than the fish flesh. But they did not convience me.


 I had a slab crappie with the same red LONG worms if it the other day...I thought about movie Aliens and did not eat that one-gave to neighbors cat (watching it to see if an Alien comes out it.:biggrin
anyway-thought that weird


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Same worm is found in the gar. Creepy shat huh??


----------



## Mattsfishin

Fishnnut, I can hook the boy up with a bow fishin trip. You got my number and maybe the next trip we go on we will not get in a hail storm. We can go during the day on the Trinity or a night trip on Conroe.

Matt


----------



## bowfishrp

Conroe....dont torture the poor boy!  They put WAY too many grass carp in Conroe and they ate most all the grass out. Couple years ago when it had the grass still from hurricane Rita, it was just awesome. Now it is ok, but nothing great...same old cornhole for bowfishing.


----------

